# Recession



## Mabelline (Feb 3, 2009)

*Reliance on UK Savings or pension to fund lifestyle in Greece, but
Low interest for savers with British accounts and
Poor exchange rate from Pound to Euro.
Inflation for essentials in Greece.
Poor job prospects out of season without advanced speaking, writing and reading skills in Greek.
Holiday home rental poor to British holidaymakers who may choose countries beyond the Eurozone and better value for the Pound exchange​*
There was always going to be this downside for Brits living abroad as the wheel of fortune is never still in economies and political decisions that affect our day to day lives.

Long term rent in Greece is a 2 year contract, usually continued. 
Has anyone put their holiday home in the care of a local Greek estate agent to put their holiday home or permanent abode up for rent all year round to Greeks?

This to cover costs incurred in home ownership in Greece, even when vacant, including keeping the land from becoming overgrown, which is required in areas of high fire risk.

Has anyone returned back to Britain and to rental accommodation to ride out the recession?

Has a Brit in 2008 sold up to such as a Russian or Romanian in Greece and returned to Britain from this Euro sale?

If you did put up your permanent semi-retirement abode for all year round rent in Greece, did you also put up your home in Britain out for permanent rent and move to a third country to rent with a better exchange rate Pound Sterling?

Have Brits sold up in Britain and with the proceeds bought both a Residential Park Home (name for permanent all year round residential static caravan site, but these are not caravans but homes, just not bricks and mortar) in Britain and a home in Greece and lived between the two during each year, thus keeping a permanent address in Britain with the lowest council tax band and right to NHS care / care home in old age?

How do Brits fare in gaining employment / running businesses in British enclaves out of season in Greece during this time of recession?

How are the bookings for tourism from Britain to Greece? Will you be going on holiday in 2009 to Greece? Where?

How do Brits fare in gaining employment outside of the cities and by small towns, who do not speak, write and read Greek to a fluent level?


1. What are your experiences in Greece due to the recession?
2. What are your experiences on return back to Britain?

This information of your experiences in the recession of 2008, which the pundits say will continue in 2009, might help others.

This and other information you might care to share of your experiences in the recession of 2008, which the pundits say will continue in 2009, might help others either retired, semi-retired or with holiday homes in Greece.

Thank you.


----------

